# were to find a 4x8 sheet of poly



## plowboy7.5 (Dec 9, 2009)

were can i buy a 4x8 sheet of poly to replace my fisher 7.5 moldboard with to lighten up the blade so its not so heavy and ruff on my truck. i live in norther new your and places are hard to come by that would carry that stuff up here.


----------



## skibum (May 11, 2009)

I bet you could find that stuff at your local sign shop. I know they use acrylic in their business.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Try Harbor freight.


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

Some AG equipment dealers put poly in manure spreaders. They might stock some. Also I think Tek Supply sells it. Google it.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*sheets*

try these guys i bought some sheet lexan for a windshield .
http://www.professionalplastics.com/CADILLACPLASTICS


----------



## rangerpro1253 (Sep 13, 2007)

*McMaster Carr*, 1-(609)-259-8900, www.mcmaster.com, they are a HUGE supplier for any kind of hardware and stuff. They have tons of 4x8 sheets of ploy in all sorts of colors and sizes, and of course different prices. website is extremely easy to use.

you can also try MSC, 1-800-645-7270, www.mscdirect.com, they will have it but probably more money then McMaster Carr.

I know you are far northern NY, both of these places have incredable shipping times, you will have next day usually without extra charge!!!


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I use these guys for all of my poly needs. http://www.acplasticsinc.com/


----------



## plowboy7.5 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks i will check it out


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

If I read you correctly, you want to totally replace your moldboard with a big sheet of poly?

If this is the case, you do realize regular poly plows weigh more then the iron ones I hope? You do need some bulk to plow correctly or your blade will just ride up on top of the snow. 

Beef up the truck. Slow down while plowing. Know your lot or drive/street that you are plowing. Drive as few as miles with the plow attached when not needed as you can.

Keep the truck maintained and use proper tires to avoid slipping and spinning. Plowing snow is probably the most extreme usage a person can exert on their truck. 

Plows are designed to weigh a certain poundage to do the job properly. Match the proper plow with the truck and hope for the best. 

What you seem to be wanting to do will ruin the plow you have.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

you will need to add some supports to the plow. The steel sheet acts as cords to prevent the unit from shifting/twisting on the diagonal planes. the only way you are going to end up with a lighter blade is by using polycarbonate not polyurethane. Remember you have to trap the poly for it to be most effective. locking it solidly into place will cause issues and prevent it from "cleaning" itself.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

I put a piece of white lexan (I think) over my 6 ft Meyer...was pretty beat up.....I wanted yellow, but it was free.......works good.


----------



## plowboy7.5 (Dec 9, 2009)

i have already beefed up the truck from f150 suspension to f250 suspension just looking to try to drop a little more weight off the plow plus its standard shift so there is no plowing really fast with it. every place i went up here to see if i could have the mold board replaced be cause it was getting pretty rough said the did not do that stuff i can weld it in my self but thought lexan of poly would work too.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Your best bet is UHMW polyethylene. I learned the hard way. Check the link below. And Basher's right, your going to have to some steel to re-inforce the blade & add material to mount the plastic to.

http://midlandplastics.com/srtd_polyolefins.htm


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

As stated before, if you remove the steel from the moldboard, and just try to replace it with the poly, you are going to have problems. There won't be enough support, and you'll end up twisting your plow frame. A poly plow has more steel ribs, and more supports than a steel plow does. So by the time you add the needed support to keep your plow from twisting, or for the poly to hold up and not break, you'll end up with a heavier plow than you started with. So your best bet would be just to add poly over your existing moldboard, or to start looking for a new plow.


----------



## plowboy7.5 (Dec 9, 2009)

i tried to find a steel replacement for it but nobody around here will cut or has it.


----------



## wmik55 (Oct 27, 2009)

gotta believe the lexan is the way to go.this stuff seems almost indestructable. you can buy it at most glass shops around here. you probably need to put it over the top of the existing mold board face. you should be able to also get sheet metal to go over the top or replace existing at any steel supplier ,only be careful not to go too heavy or you won't be able get the curve. need someone who can fab! weld


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You can buy Poly blade liners, search the site. or check out any of the sponsor suppliers at the top of the page.


----------

